# 1:48 Model of Aberdeen Steam Trawler - Star of Freedom



## caledonia2006

Thought you might like to see some shots of a model of an Aberdeen Steam Trawler I finished recently. Model is an adaptation of the CalderCraft - Milford Star kit heavily modified. I cannot guarantee the accuracy as the model was based on two very poor quality B&W photos no plans are available. Have weathered the model to make it lok like a working ship. Hope you enjoy. Derek


----------



## chadburn

Memories of walking down to the Fish Market from Victoria Road early morning as a child with my Maternal Grandpa to have a look at the old steam job's.


----------



## donald h

Very nice indeed, Derek.
You`ve made a really good job of her.

regards, Donald


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks for viewing lads.

A few more shots, including one of the wheelhouse interior before it was closed up.

My late Father was a Trawl Skipper: commanded an ASW Trawler during WWII and when retired, he ferried Trawlers between Aberdeen and Hull/Grimsby. I remember in the 1950's very often going round the fish market on a Saturday Morning when the catches were being landed. Remember once during the school holidays, being on a Trawler when it came off the slipway and going out in the bay to do speed trials and compass adjustment. Derek


----------



## jerome morris

Very Very Nice!!!


----------



## 6639

that has to be the very nicest build of the "milford star" I have ever seen.......build one myself years ago and super detailed it.........but not nearly as nice as that beauty.
well done.
neil.


----------



## caledonia2006

Many thanks for your kind comments gents, glad you liked the photos.


----------



## glojoh

Amazing detail and I'm sure I can smell the fish!

Regarding the wheelhouse shot it has left me confused. Is the chart table up against the front of the bridge or at the rear? I ask this as the helm appears to be mounted so that the helmsman has his back to the charts? is that correct and the chart table is at the rear of the wheelhouse with all those windows offering a really nice view as the charts are being checked.  

I have NEVER been aboard a trawler but usually the chart table is at the rear of the bridge on a warship.


----------



## caledonia2006

glojoh said:


> Amazing detail and I'm sure I can smell the fish!
> 
> Regarding the wheelhouse shot it has left me confused. Is the chart table up against the front of the bridge or at the rear? I ask this as the helm appears to be mounted so that the helmsman has his back to the charts? is that correct and the chart table is at the rear of the wheelhouse with all those windows offering a really nice view as the charts are being checked.
> 
> I have NEVER been aboard a trawler but usually the chart table is at the rear of the bridge on a warship.


Thanks for viewing and for your note. There were many different wheelhouse designs, I chose the one I remember as a boy, and confirmed when spending very many hours of googling researching the build.

In my case the chart table, which folded down was at the front of the wheelhouse, and the helmsman stood with his back to the wheel so that he could brace himself in rough seas, notice the duckboard position between the wheel and the binnacle. I have attached a few more shots looking through the doorway. Sorry two are on their side but I seem to be unable to upload 'portrait' orientated photos.

Let me know if you have any more queries. Derek

p.s. The hatch cover on the deck to the left of the wheel lead down to the Skippers cabin, which was almost coffin size, this is where the radio was installed.


----------



## glojoh

Hi Derek,
THANK you very much indeed for taking the time to answer my query and your description matches entirely how I envisaged everything.

My brain was telling me the helmsman\person B\) would be standing on that duckboard with his back to the wheel and that is what was confusing me.. 

When I served with my old shipmate Able Seaman Horatio Nelson we would be lashed to the wheel to avoid being washed overboard (Ouch)

Much respect for the detail you have added and that weathering.  

I'm sure a few drops of juice from a tin of 'herrings in' would be the icing on the cake but the pong might be a bit off putting.


----------



## caledonia2006

glojoh said:


> Hi Derek,
> THANK you very much indeed for taking the time to answer my query and your description matches entirely how I envisaged everything.
> 
> My brain was telling me the helmsman\person B\) would be standing on that duckboard with his back to the wheel and that is what was confusing me..
> 
> When I served with my old shipmate Able Seaman Horatio Nelson we would be lashed to the wheel to avoid being washed overboard (Ouch)
> 
> Much respect for the detail you have added and that weathering.
> 
> I'm sure a few drops of juice from a tin of 'herrings in' would be the icing on the cake but the pong might be a bit off putting.


Not sure about the herring but I did hunt high and low for some 1:48 scale seagulls I would love to have added a couple and added further 'weathering' off the white seagull deposit variety, but sadly I never found any. Incidently the local fishermen in those days regarded seagulls as the spirit of fishermen lost at sea. 

Below you will find a link to the history of the Star of Freedom, which changed name to the Robert Limbrick, which was lost with all hands. Derek

http://kilchoan.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/robert-limbrick.html


----------



## glojoh

caledonia2006 said:


> Not sure about the herring but I did hunt high and low for some 1:48 scale seagulls I would love to have added a couple and added further 'weathering' off the white seagull deposit variety, but sadly I never found any. Incidently the local fishermen in those days regarded seagulls as the spirit of fishermen lost at sea.
> 
> Below you will find a link to the history of the Star of Freedom, which changed name to the Robert Limbrick, which was lost with all hands. Derek
> 
> http://kilchoan.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/robert-limbrick.html


Thank you very much indeed for supplying that link and what a sad, sad ending. Looking at your model, then looking at that small boat on its stern really fetches home to you the awful situation the crew found themselves in. 100mph winds and taking to that boat was only ever going to have one ending! 

We all talk about dangerous jobs but I have been off Iceland in hurricane force winds and witnessed small trawlers riding out those horrendous conditions and by crikey it was sight to behold!

A sad ending and whenever I look at your model, I will now always think about those very brave fishermen that lost their lives. Was this a reason why you built that specific vessel?


----------



## caledonia2006

glojoh said:


> Thank you very much indeed for supplying that link and what a sad, sad ending. Looking at your model, then looking at that small boat on its stern really fetches home to you the awful situation the crew found themselves in. 100mph winds and taking to that boat was only ever going to have one ending!
> 
> We all talk about dangerous jobs but I have been off Iceland in hurricane force winds and witnessed small trawlers riding out those horrendous conditions and by crikey it was sight to behold!
> 
> A sad ending and whenever I look at your model, I will now always think about those very brave fishermen that lost their lives. Was this a reason why you built that specific vessel?


If you are sitting comfortably I will begin. I have always had this project in mind as a tribute to my late father. It was about two years ago I discovered that the CalderCraft Kit the Milford Star was in fact an old Aberdeen trawler.

http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/caldercraft_milford_star.html

This is the only kit I have found of an Aberdeen Trawler, so was confined to this class. As I am sure you know the Admiralty during the last War built a large number of Minesweepers based on Trawler designs so that they could be quickly modified back to fishing after the war. The Sir Galahad was a Round Table Class Admiralty Trawler built along with three others by Hall, Russel, Aberdeen; 4 others were built by another Aberdeen shipyard John Lewis. After WWII the Walker Steam Trawling and Fishing Co. Ltd., of Aberdeen (hence the funnel) bought the vessel and renamed her Star of Freedom. I know my father who was a Trawl Skipper worked for this company on a number of occasions, but I cannot say that he skippered this particular Trawler. As with many Aberdeen Trawlers she was sold to Milford Haven and became the Robert Limbrick, although she kept her A283 Aberdeen registration, the rest you know. During WWII my father commander a number of ASW Trawlers, based at Leith, Milford Haven, Nigeria and Cape Town etc. So this Trawler links with a company my Father worked for, and a port he sailed from during the war.

There is an excellent book, see front cover below which details Trawler losses, which I found very moving. I recommend it to anyone with an interest in Trawling. Obviously Aberdeen was not the only port to suffer such losses the same story could be told all over Britain where there is a fishing community.

The wives of the fishermen very seldom get a mention, times between the wars were tough, with their men working a 14 day cycle of 11 to 12 days at sea and only 2 days at home they had to run the homes and bring up their families almost single handed. If their husbands were lost at sea, they were left almost destitute.

If anyone is interested I kept a build log of the Trawler, see the link below. You need to join the forum before you can view the pictures, its free and anonymous. It took 14 months to build the model.

http://www.scale-models.co.uk/boats...-modified-1-48-calder-craft-milford-star.html

Sorry for being long winded, but I very much appreciate your continued interest in this project. I am currently researching the SY Scotia used in the 1902-04 Antarctic Expedition with a view to scratch building a model of her. Being an old Sealer/Whaler converted to steam she is, I think anyway, a very graceful vessel, see photo below. Derek


----------



## glojoh

Hi Derek,
Thank you for that update and as I said in my previous post, watching those fishermen working off the coast of Iceland in the middle of winter was a truly eye opening experience. On another thread there are posts about cruise ships 'rolling' in rough weather.... Something that just does not compare and I would say tongue in cheek that that vessel you have based your model on, would probably roll more when tied up alongside 

Much respect to ALL those that allow me to enjoy my 'fish and chips'


----------



## chadburn

I only did the one trip on a fishing vessel out of Aberdeen on a R N Liason project, she was called the "Loch Kildonan" a long liner fishing for Cod off the North Cape and I have to admit I was "ill" until I got use to the motion (even worse than a Ton Class) and like the previous comment's I have every praise for those who provide me with my Friday Cod.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks Gents, and to think if the Trawler didn't catch any fish, which wasn't uncommon in the winter, the Skipper and Mate who were on a share of the catch but got no wage could actually owe the Trawl owner for their food for those 12 days. So you went to sea for 11 - 12 days, got no wages and were in debt - no human rights or minumum wage then!!! Derek


----------



## chadburn

Fortunatly the RN (FOSNI) paid mine!!


----------



## vmr

Well Done Caledonia2006, A Fine Model, I Can Smell The Kippers!,VMR.


----------



## caledonia2006

vmr said:


> Well Done Caledonia2006, A Fine Model, I Can Smell The Kippers!,VMR.


Many thanks glad you enjoyed.

Cheers Derek


----------



## raf1387

I think you have done a good job with your model. My only comments would be on her colour scheme. Walkers ships had black hulls and grained wheelhouses, and casings.


----------



## raf1387

Oops just picked up another wee problem, these ships did not have binnacles inside the wheelhouse, they used an inverted compass fitted in the roof. I will check the builders drawings when I get home but if I remember the wheel was at the front of the wheelhouse but will confirm next week.


----------



## caledonia2006

raf1387 said:


> I think you have done a good job with your model. My only comments would be on her colour scheme. Walkers ships had black hulls and grained wheelhouses, and casings.


Thanks for your, comments. The model was based on the Caldercraft Kit, this is the only information I had for the build other than two black and white photo's and childhood memories, so inaccuracies are inevitable.

Whilst spending many hours 'googling' I found this colour photo taken in Aberdeen in the early 60's of one of her sister ships the 'Star of Orkney' which shows a green hull. This is what I based the model colour on, also I wanted a green hull as I remembered some of my fathers Trawlers having green hulls, think they are more attractive. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

raf1387 said:


> Oops just picked up another wee problem, these ships did not have binnacles inside the wheelhouse, they used an inverted compass fitted in the roof. I will check the builders drawings when I get home but if I remember the wheel was at the front of the wheelhouse but will confirm next week.


Would loved to have had the set of drawings you have during the build, you should consider donating a copy of them to the Aberdeen Maritime Museum, as the only drawing they have is a G.A. when they were minesweepers. 

Can I ask where you got your drawings from?

Derek


----------



## 6639

raf1387 said:


> Oops just picked up another wee problem, these ships did not have binnacles inside the wheelhouse, they used an inverted compass fitted in the roof. I will check the builders drawings when I get home but if I remember the wheel was at the front of the wheelhouse but will confirm next week.


Much of a critic as you are Raf1387, I think you'll find that the wheel was at the rear of the wheel house, as the geering was here, and also the drive to the outside chain rollers for the steering chains and rods that connected them which ran down the side of the superstructure to the steering rods and thence aft to the rudder quadrant.
Had the steering wheel been at the front of the wheelhouse you'd have had steering rods inside the wheelhouse from the front to rear of the house and there connecting to the steering chains.....this was just not so.
I build the same model years ago, but I actually used John Lamberts plans to aid me, and they clearly showed the wheel aft of the wheelhouse, ..........and they also showed the binnacle inside the wheel house whith compensaters attached, with a repeater compass on the compass pole, not on the wheelhouse top..bearing in mind that although all these Round table class boats did become trawlers, they were in fact build as anti sub escorts and minesweepers, and had as such an upper conning position with a telegraph and binnacle, and not a pole compass.that was added after their service in the RN finished..hope this clears up the problem, and as such Caledonean has made a very realistic and true replica of that type of vessel.
Neil.


----------



## glojoh

To me it is a model, a very NICE model and the layout of that wheelhouse is the layout the modeller wants and believes to be correct.

No doubt if there are pictures that might suggest this rendition of that specific vessel is inaccurate, then that would probably be appreciated but unless that is forthcoming then it looks amazing and I'm sure I can now smell the whiff of rotting fish


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks for your input nhp651, and to confirm your input, see the link below which confirms the wheel is at the rear of the wheelhouse when the Star of Freedom was the Sir Galahad. Also the 'Emergency Steering Compartment' did not exist in conventional trawlers. My model is a combination of what the kit provided and my childhood memories going around numerous 'Smokey Joes' with my Dad.

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=star+of+freedom&index=101493

As glojoh quite rightly says it is only a model, done as a hobby for pleasure and personal memories. raf1387 is a professional modeller so accuracy is important to him. The most glaring error in the kit I found is the lack of windows in the wheelhouse. I had to scratch build a new wheelhouse to incorporate the quarter windows.

Thanks for your input Gents. Derek


----------



## 6639

glojoh said:


> To me it is a model, a very NICE model and the layout of that wheelhouse is the layout the modeller wants and believes to be correct.
> 
> No doubt if there are pictures that might suggest this rendition of that specific vessel is inaccurate, then that would probably be appreciated but unless that is forthcoming then it looks amazing and I'm sure I can now smell the whiff of rotting fish


I agree with you, glojoh and caledonean, and modellers licence is what it is.......to the maker comes his own interpretation, and as my grandad always said to critics..."If tha can'st doo better lad...then go and show us!!"
and as you say........a beautiful model that you can take pride of.......I certainly would.
neil.


----------



## robin.stobbs

Very nice model. I am particularly interested in the layout of the steering chain from wheelhouse to rudder quadrant as this is something I can find no information on with another Aberdeen trawler I am about to make for a local museum. That one is the Hall Russell side trawler 'Nerine' (sister ships 'Arum' and 'Disa'), yard No. 688 and built in 1925. While I have some pretty good knowledge of the old SAR&H harbour tugs and their steering arrangement I have no knowledge of trawlers!
Thank you for some ideas.
Robin


----------



## caledonia2006

Hi Robin,

Thanks for your posting. I assume you are aware of the website below and the drawing available of the 'Arum', a paper print can be purchased from the museum if you need it.

http://www.aberdeenships.com/image.asp?Id=101833&Size=Giant

If you would like me to post any close-up shots of my model please advise.

Apologies for the late reply, I have been on Holiday.

Derek


----------



## robin.stobbs

Hi Derek,

No worries. The pics you previously posted are a great help but rest assured that if and when I get bogged down I will shout loud and clear! The layout and trunking of the steering gear made me look again at the fuzzy pics I have of the 'Nerine' and lo and behold I can now see it and it appears to be exactly as in your model - at least the front half (the rest is too obscure). I might just shout for info on the length and placement of the bilge keesl unless this is shown on the lines drawing.

Yes, I have been in touch with the kind folk at <aberdeenships.com> and hope to receive the drawings soon (one GA drawing of the 'Arum' and another of the hull lines of the many trawlers Hall Russell built from the same shell. I have also tracked down an Aberdeen Model Boat Club and have asked if any members have pics of HR ships of that era.

Must add - your model is just too lovely!

Regards,
Robin


----------



## Trawldoor

Excellent model, hearty congratulations.....I was also impressed that you picked up the most glaring error on most 'Milford Star's'.....The rubbing bars to protect the hulls from the Trawldoors don't match the position of the galluses. Did you sand them away and replace them with plastic strip? Once again, Congratulations on a great job.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks for your kind comments Trawldoor. To answer your question, yes I sanded two of the rubbing strakes off the Hull and added 1mm x 2mm 'Evergreen StripStyrene', see photos below. 






























The Wheelhouse windows were wrong as well, as was the Trawl Winch size, which I replaced with a scratch build.

There is a log of the complete build if you are interested on this link, you have to join, it's ananymous and free, and you don't get bombarded with junk mail etc.

http://www.scale-models.co.uk/boats...-modified-1-48-calder-craft-milford-star.html

Thanks again for viewing Derek


----------



## Trawldoor

I'll have a look, I really like your work. I like to see a real looking Trawler. Yours does the biz as they say! Thanks for the reply....Very best TD


----------



## raf1387

Hi nhp561,
I had forgotten about this when I got home.yes the wheel was at the rear of the wheelhouse. This system took26 turns to go from hard port to hard starboard. STAR OF ORKNEY built in 1937 was the lead ship for the round table class. The were built to Admiralty standards hence the binnacle. I can assure you that after the war they were reconfigured to normal fishing practice, and the binnacle removed. I have the original HallRussell cost book for their post war conversion which lists the wheelhouse modifications. The photo ofSTAR OF ORKNEY alongside has a black hull, the green bit is actually something on the quay. My book on the development of British Steam Trawlerswill finally be published next year...it has only taken me 40 odd years to complete. I it you will find hundreds of plans,photos and details of most UK steam trawlers. As a retired professional modelmaker I have had a long association with Aberdeen maritime museum and on my demise my whole collection of plans, photos and research material will go there. In the museum there are two models of the "STARS", shown in both guises. Very few Aberdeen steam trawlers were fitted with pole compasses, which were standard on the English trawlers.


----------



## caledonia2006

Hi raf1387, All I can say is that the kit was supplied with a binnacle; regarding the Star of Orkney, we will have to agree to differ, the hull is most definately green on the photo, when you enlarge it you can see the rust at the seams etc. Derek


----------



## raf1387

Please please do not think I am in any way criticising the quality of the model. All my life I have studied other modellers work and learned frm them. I just have this hang up that if you give a model a name it should be correct, three cotton reels on a pointed plank do not make a model of the Queen Mary. Many years ago I stopped judging at model shows as I found it very unfair. Every model on show was built with great enthusiasm and love for the subject. Some modellers just have better equipped workshops while other are professional tradesmen with acquired skills. The point I am making is that every modeller had done his very best so it was very unfair to judge. Returning to Walkers Star boats , up to the First World War, hulls were grey and funnels yellow with black top with the company logo. After this the company went to black hulls and grey black topped funnels which it used until their motor trawlers came on scene in the 1960s. Walkers motor ships had maroon hulls but kept their grey black topped funnels. I grew up in Old Torry and new these ships very well and no Walker ship ever had a green hull. Just to clarify the green hull, this was a dark green from deck level to the rail with dark red boot topping down to the red anti fouling at the waterline. Hope this helps. I will try to post some pics but all mine are high res. so I will have to reduce them.


----------



## raf1387

*Trawler models*

here are some pics of some of my models. 
The first is to show the Aberdeen hull colour on a 'replica' builders model I made in the 80s


----------



## raf1387

*Trawler models*

Here is the builders model of Star of Orkney.


----------



## caledonia2006

Many thanks for your comments and photos. As mentioned earlier the only colour photo I had of one of the Walker Steam Trawlers was the one previously attached and which I have enlarged below. The source was the Scottish Fisheries Museum, and is supposed to be the Star of Orkney. Anyway, I wanted to make a model which gave some depiction of a real 'working' trawler and I do like the faded/weathered green hull. 

If you can shed any light on this colour photo which has a Walker coloured funnel and green hull, I would appreciate it.


----------



## raf1387

She is A.411 MOUNT KEEN when rigged for trawling. Originally built as a steam liner. I will post some pics of her tomorrow as I have used up my allowance for today.


----------



## caledonia2006

Many thanks for the info raf1387, I see from the Aberdeen website the Mount Keen had an all black funnel? Anyway no need to post more photos my model was made for personal use, so I am happy the way it turned out.

Thanks again Derek


----------



## stoker

What a beautiful piece of work, well done.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks Stoker, glad you liked it. Derek


----------



## raf1387

Yes MOUNT KEEN. Had a black funnel originally but in later life it was white with a black top. She did however keep her green hull.


----------



## merchant man

expertly costructed drifter i am thinking the milford star will be my next progect if it turns out to be half as good as yours i will be happy
well done


----------



## caledonia2006

Many thanks for your kind comments merchant man, there are a lot of faults with the kit, but with perseverance it can be made into a reasonable model. Let me know if you have any questions. Derek


----------



## yorkshiregeordie

A Lovely piece of work. You should be very proud. Thank you for sharing it with us.
John


----------



## caledonia2006

yorkshiregeordie said:


> A Lovely piece of work. You should be very proud. Thank you for sharing it with us.
> John


Thank you John, your very kind comments are appreciated. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006

raf1387 said:


> Hi nhp561,
> I had forgotten about this when I got home.yes the wheel was at the rear of the wheelhouse. This system took26 turns to go from hard port to hard starboard. STAR OF ORKNEY built in 1937 was the lead ship for the round table class. The were built to Admiralty standards hence the binnacle. I can assure you that after the war they were reconfigured to normal fishing practice, and the binnacle removed. I have the original HallRussell cost book for their post war conversion which lists the wheelhouse modifications. The photo ofSTAR OF ORKNEY alongside has a black hull, the green bit is actually something on the quay. My book on the development of British Steam Trawlerswill finally be published next year...it has only taken me 40 odd years to complete. I it you will find hundreds of plans,photos and details of most UK steam trawlers. As a retired professional modelmaker I have had a long association with Aberdeen maritime museum and on my demise my whole collection of plans, photos and research material will go there. In the museum there are two models of the "STARS", shown in both guises. Very few Aberdeen steam trawlers were fitted with pole compasses, which were standard on the English trawlers.


Hi Raf1387, was wondering if the book you mentioned above had been published yet, and if so what is the title and publisher? Many thanks. Derek


----------



## ben27

good day caledonia2006,sm.14th sep.2012.#1re:model of aberdeen trawlers,star of freedom,reading this old post.great models.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## billyboy

Nice to see these models. My late Father skippered one out of Aberdeen. "Ben behulah" I believe.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks for viewing Gents, was hoping raf would reply and advise if his book had been published. Best wishes Derek


----------

